

EveryoneAPI – Convert Phone Numbers Into Business Intelligence - OpenCNAM
https://www.everyoneapi.com

======
timbowhite
Very interesting service. I'm surprised this hasn't been asked yet since it's
not on the site - but where do you get your data?

Also, this sentence in your TOU made me giggle a little:

> 3\. Additional Restrictions.

> ... You may not create a link to this website from another website or
> document without telo’ prior written consent.

~~~
OpenCNAM
We have a number of data sources including our own proprietary data, telecom
sources, public records, graph data and user supplied data.

That statement in our terms is something that we will revisit. ;)

~~~
Everhusk
Very useful and easy to understand API. I am working on a project in fraud
detection and this data could be very useful if it is reliably available.

However, I tried with three different phone numbers and it gave an empty
string for name, profile, gender, image, and address. Could you give a rough
estimate of what percentage of phone numbers you able to provide this
information for?

~~~
OpenCNAM
Please reach out to us directly if you are working on fraud mitigation. We
have extensive insight into fighting fraud and the data that can be used to
that end. Additionally, there is a special permissible use-case endpoint we
are working on for specific business applications such as fraud mitigation.
You may reach us at support@telo.com.

------
OpenCNAM
@minot I cannot reply to a reply of a reply apparently. To answer your
question, the Try It area uses the endpoint directly. You are charged for any
number it returns results for based on the data-points returned. (No hit, no
charge)

As for querying the same number twice, yes you are charged. We work to ensure
that data is as accurate and up to date as possible and it may change
depending on the line owner.

~~~
minot
Thank you. So I'd probably want to cache the results or add the record into a
database if I don't want the latest results every time?

------
huac
site doesn't work for me at all? no content on any page

~~~
OpenCNAM
This could be a result of Adblock or similar services. We use angular on the
frontend and are troubleshooting this / working on a graceful failover. In the
meantime, we recommend turning off Adblock or similar services to allow the
site to load.

~~~
numberwhun
Not that I don't trust your site, but I don't trust any site, no matter how
reputable. There is too much malicious crap propagated through click ads, pop-
ups, etc, for me to ever consider disabling my adblock extension. My
recommendation is to stay away from any site recommending you disable your
adblock software.

------
ultimape
Seems to be down?

From Chrome's console: "Failed to load resource: the server responded with a
status of 503 (Service Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity)"

~~~
OpenCNAM
We are back up.

~~~
dranes
Can i sign up using an international number ? i just see a 502 Bad Gateway
error.

~~~
OpenCNAM
You shouldn't have encountered an issue with a 502 unless it was during the
window of time where our front end deploy failed.

Unfortunately, we only support NPA-NXX-XXXX numbers for sign up at this time.
If you contact us directly at support@telo.com, we can provision you an
account if you are still interested. We plan on offering international
coverage outside of the NANPA / NPA-NXX-XXXX dial plan by the end of the year.

------
mikegreen
Without being able to see the site, just a guess-question here - but how does
this compare to FullContact or Refresh.io (recently sucked up by LinkedIn)?

~~~
bradmccarty
Hi Mike.

We're always happy to see more companies set up shop in this space. It helps
to keep us on our toes.

At first blush, it seems that EveryoneAPI is focused primarily on phone
numbers. Conversely, our focus with FullContact is much more in line with
social profile and public social data. Though you certainly can query the
FullContact Person API via a phone number, that's never been our primary
focus.

With relation to the comment about speed, it's worth noting that greater than
95% of Person API queries are returned in 30ms or less. But to the end user,
depending upon where they are hosted, network latency can play a large role in
the actual response time, which is a factor for any http based API traffic.

Like EveryoneAPI, we prefer to compete on merit rather than slinging mud. If
you have a project that you're building, I'd love to see how we can help. Our
APIs are always free to get started, so you can see your results before ever
having to pay.

~~~
OpenCNAM
Telo isn't new to this space. OpenCNAM has been around for nearly 5 years and
EveryoneAPI was launched a year ago. We have just been doing some updates and
now offer a free $0.50 trial.

Record availability probably would have been a better way to phrase it rather
than speed. While I am not familiar with the latency of the FullContact API, I
have experience a sort of fulfillment period (come back later) for records
that require more sourcing efforts. That is unless that has changed. We focus
on real-time responses that span nearly the entire NANPA dialing plan (US,
Canada, Caribbean and part of Central America). In terms of the data-points
and focus you are correct that our focus is on the data associated with the
phone number query. We do plan to expand our phone coverage to international
dialing plans outside of NANPA (NPA-NXX-XXXX) by the end of the year and will
be offering a forward append service for name and address as well.

------
MyNameIsMK
Love it! Any plans to bundle price the requests vs per request?

~~~
OpenCNAM
There are some data-points that will provide additional data-points for free.
For example a current carrier dip will include the original carrier for free.
We have made it a la carte so that developers can use it as needed without
having to pay for data they may not want.

~~~
MyNameIsMK
I tried to sign up, the phone verification fails. It is saying an application
error has occurred.

~~~
OpenCNAM
Would you mind sending over more information to support@telo.com? I would love
to solve this issue for you.

------
nathanx
Is there a way to do batches, such at 50k lookups at the same time? File
upload? Or would you just use the API for that too?

~~~
OpenCNAM
We do not currently offer a file upload feature. The API can handle
mutlithreaded requests for quicker batch processing.

A script using the API and whatever output you needed should do the trick.

------
andrewgjohnson
I'm not signing up unless I can run my phone number and see what comes back
first. Don't see any place to do that.

~~~
OpenCNAM
That is the intent behind allowing a $.50 free test credit. So that you may
test drive the service before paying.

------
klinquist
Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 503 (Service
Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity)

~~~
OpenCNAM
Please standby. We attempted a hotfix for some user reported issues that did
not deploy correctly. We will be back up in a minute or two. Sorry for the
inconvenience.

------
philip1209
I'm getting 503 errors.

------
dabeeeenster
Does this have data for the UK?

~~~
OpenCNAM
Right now the coverage footprint is NPA-NXX-XXXX. This includes US, Canada,
Caribbean and parts of Central America (excluding Mexico). We anticipate
international coverage by the end of the year.

------
travelton
Creepily accurate.

~~~
OpenCNAM
Accuracy, along with being developer friendly, is our focus. Thank you.

